# Friends of Veterans Canada



## snoman317 (10 Apr 2010)

Did a search to see if this has been posted but didn't find anything. Apparently this has been around for a while but I had no idea. 

http://www.fovcanada.ca/index.html
The “Friends of Veterans Canada” charity was established on April 1, 2008 under the Museums and Libraries portion of the act. Our charity has the mandate of video taping every living Canadian veteran that is willing to tell their story. We are building a library of our veteran’s stories to pass on to future generations. Our motto is “Video-A-Veteran Today for the Youth of Tomorrow” 

The videos are being compiled into the "Harry Watts Veterans' Video Library" to be available to schools and libraries. I think this is a very interesting and powerful initiative.

For anyone interested, the president Randy Young will be on "Mansbridge One on One" this weekend on CBC.
Cheers


----------

